# Doordash priority



## Uber1111uber (Oct 21, 2017)

Does doordash or grubhub give priority for those who schedule before hand ? I have always done dash now and usually only average 1 hour or maybe 1.5 orders per hour and a ton of down time even during lunch and dinner rush. It's not bad bc in my area the bonus is almost always 2 bucks per order but the downtime kills me bc u cant get the bonus if u skip orders .


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

GH definitely gives priority to scheduled drivers. I havent really noticed a difference with DD though. Even when you Dash Now you are technically on schedule


----------



## Uberkm (Apr 23, 2018)

I was logged into uber and Grubhub without a block a couple of days ago. I got a Grubhub offer for $12. It was 5 minutes away from me and would have been at most 10 minutes at any point in the night. After I accepted i saw it was already an hour and 10 minutes late.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Uberkm said:


> After I accepted i saw it was already an hour and 10 minutes late.


This is one reason GH is going downhill. I've heard from so many restaurants how GH orders keep getting picked up so late.

I keep getting assigned orders that are past pickup time when they come to me. But they're good orders with nice tips, so not sure wtf dispatch is doing.


----------



## Uberkm (Apr 23, 2018)

Invisible said:


> This is one reason GH is going downhill. I've heard from so many restaurants how GH orders keep getting picked up so late.
> 
> I keep getting assigned orders that are past pickup time when they come to me. But they're good orders with nice tips, so not sure wtf dispatch is doing.


The main thing that really sucked was it was a regular customer. He's a maintenance guy that lives in a hotel with no kitchen and he always tips fairly good. I saw him a minimum of 3 times a week. After this he started going with a flat $2 tip.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Uberkm said:


> After this he started going with a flat $2 tip.


That sucks! And after his awful experiences, he's going to switch to DD or UE.


----------



## Goongpad77 (Dec 6, 2017)

Invisible said:


> This is one reason GH is going downhill. I've heard from so many restaurants how GH orders keep getting picked up so late.
> 
> I keep getting assigned orders that are past pickup time when they come to me. But they're good orders with nice tips, so not sure wtf dispatch is doing.


They are definitely going downhill in this market and it's because they are receiving too many orders exceeding the available drivers....The demand is too much..I give GrubHub credit for not saturating the market, but they are ****ing up at every single restaurant I pick up from..either the orders are picked up really late or not even picked up at all. GrubHub stopped letting people work off schedule and because of their guaranteed $10 minimum...they don't wanna hire more drivers thinking drivers wanna milk the guarantee and do 1 order an hour. They need to onboard some more drivers and open up the platform a little bit. I'm definitely not taking $3 orders when I know hundreds of orders are coming through and I can just sift through them and get orders close to where I'm at of a higher value.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Goongpad77 said:


> They are definitely going downhill in this market and it's because they are receiving too many orders exceeding the available drivers....The demand is too much.


I don't think that's the reason in my market. I have asked the same restaurants I pickup with for UE, DD and GH if they've been busy with GH.

They've said they don't get much GH orders anymore. I also have delivered to customers that used to order weekly on GH, but are now using UE or DD.

I've never once did a schedule with GH, so it's not required in all areas. They make it sound like you have to, but I get orders just going available most times when I want. I used to work 40 hrs with GH off schedule.

Even when I first started over a year ago, they said we encourage drivers to schedule. I told them my schedule changes daily, so that's not feasible. They just said ok.

Problem is I don't want to login much anymore with them because I got tired of calling customers to apologize that I just got assigned their order that's late and being sent too far.

If I want to drive 20 min to pickup order, I'll just login to DD.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Goongpad77 said:


> GrubHub stopped letting people work off schedule.


Not in my market. Damn near everyday they send out texts begging drivers to log in off schedule.


----------



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

PLEASE READ



Invisible said:


> This is one reason GH is going downhill. I've heard from so many restaurants how GH orders keep getting picked up so late.
> 
> I keep getting assigned orders that are past pickup time when they come to me. But they're good orders with nice tips, so not sure wtf dispatch is doing.


GrubHub isn't necessarily going downhill but it is losing a lot of drivers. The issue is the offer rates are going down significantly. I do consulting for them on an as needed basis so I can vouch for this. However, I also deliver for them as well.

The combination of the lowering their mileage pay in many markets, adding Burger King, expanding delivery areas into unsafe and non-tipping neighborhoods, and allowing restaurants to have zero order minimums. Drivers are either leaving on their own or getting taken off the app for too many rejected orders.

No one wants to pickup an order for $4.37 that is one item, you know? A lot of times, you can even find orders in the $8 range with $3+ tips, which is sad.

Last time I met with them, I told them the perfect formula is to price an hourly rate for a particular market ($12/hr for instance,) and not only use that as a minimum per hour for scheduled drivers (which they already do) but also base that as a minimum delivery compensation basing it on delivery pay, mileage, and tip while also shutting out customers who don't meet that goal. For example, if GrubHub pays $3.50 per delivery (markets vary, this is an example) and a driver is receiving $1.37 in mileage for a particular delivery, that customer needs to tip at least $7.13 for that customer to submit the order, thus giving the driver at least $12 per delivery. For customers, the tip requirement is less the farther out they are from the restaurant.

The executives at GrubHub were not receptive to the idea, obviously. Their biggest issue was tipping was optional, which I agree. However, they can design the app where it can have a popup and say "I'm sorry. Based on your location and the location of the restaurant you are ordering from, a minimum of $XX.XX in gratuity is required to complete this order. I am sorry for the inconvenience". Or another way this could be accomplished is if GrubHub charges a convenience fee for the lack of gratuity such as "I am sorry. Based on your location and the location of the restaurant you are ordering from and your gratuity, GrubHub is required to charge you a convenience fee of $XX.XX to complete this order. Click to agree" which gets added as "differential pay".

That would make it fair. But GrubHub feels this is not fair for the customers who just want to order food. So here we are with the constant struggle of drivers rejecting orders and GrubHub kicking out drivers with high reject rates.


----------



## Goongpad77 (Dec 6, 2017)

The Jax said:


> PLEASE READ
> 
> GrubHub isn't necessarily going downhill but it is losing a lot of drivers. The issue is the offer rates are going down significantly. I do consulting for them on an as needed basis so I can vouch for this. However, I also deliver for them as well.
> 
> ...


I have never heard of anybody being deactivated for low acceptance rate. They would be dumb to do that in my market because they're lacking so many drivers. My rejections are because of orders that are too far away or they're in a bad neighborhood. I take low value orders as long as they're close by. I feel like if I reject far away orders and I'm not stuck in traffic all night I end up doing more orders. There's so many orders coming in I don't understand why it matters if I sift through them and pick ones that are close by. I'm doing 15 to 20 in a 6 to 8 hour shift. If I followed their dispatch blindly I would be just driving all night doing less orders per hour and I know that they want you to do at least 1.5 orders per hour. Plus I thought it was within our rights to reject offers...were not employees. They definitely don't tell you when you sign up that if you reject too many orders they will deactivate you.


----------



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

Goongpad77 said:


> I have never heard of anybody being deactivated for low acceptance rate. They would be dumb to do that in my market because they're lacking so many drivers. My rejections are because of orders that are too far away or they're in a bad neighborhood. I take low value orders as long as they're close by. I feel like if I reject far away orders and I'm not stuck in traffic all night I end up doing more orders. There's so many orders coming in I don't understand why it matters if I sift through them and pick ones that are close by. I'm doing 15 to 20 in a 6 to 8 hour shift. If I followed their dispatch blindly I would be just driving all night doing less orders per hour and I know that they want you to do at least 1.5 orders per hour. Plus I thought it was within our rights to reject offers...were not employees. They definitely don't tell you when you sign up that if you reject too many orders they will deactivate you.


I am talking about drivers with the "I am not taking order less than X" attitude and reject 10 offers or more every Friday and Saturday night. GrubHub does have some tolerance but the driver specialists have the attitude of, "You signed up so why are you here if you refuse to take all the deliveries". I ran into a guy at the gas station I used to see at restaurants all the time. He told me he got deactivated because he just sat at home and said he would schedule himself but wouldn't leave his house if the order was under $10.00 so I mean its a give and take.

GrunHub will first de-prioritize you in the system before you are deactivated. Even if you are scheduled, if there is another drive the same distance away, they get it before you. Thats how they do it. But believe me, if you signed up for 8 hours of shifts on a Friday night and pretty much rejected every offer, you would get a phone call on Monday by your specialist. I know this for a fact.


----------



## Goongpad77 (Dec 6, 2017)

The Jax said:


> PLEASE READ
> 
> GrubHub isn't necessarily going downhill but it is losing a lot of drivers. The issue is the offer rates are going down significantly. I do consulting for them on an as needed basis so I can vouch for this. However, I also deliver for them as well.
> 
> ...


I really like your idea to because I feel like they just want to cheapen it and get it really low-quality. And it might hurt them in the long run because drivers want a certain amount of money to make it worth it. We're using our own cars..we're classified as contractors.. we should have some say about what $$ we want. Your idea is definitely good and not unreasonable!!

I feel like anybody that accepts an order under $5 that's over 5 miles away in peak rush-hour traffic is just going to make the guaranteed minimum and put lots of miles on their car. You can't do that your entire shift. If I follow their dispatching blindly I don't make any money..After you put gas in your car it's minimum-wage. They already don't pay our taxes and classify us as employees so they save tons of money with that business model.



The Jax said:


> I am talking about drivers with the "I am not taking order less than X" attitude and reject 10 offers or more every Friday and Saturday night. GrubHub does have some tolerance but the driver specialists have the attitude of, "You signed up so why are you here if you refuse to take all the deliveries". I ran into a guy at the gas station I used to see at restaurants all the time. He told me he got deactivated because he just sat at home and said he would schedule himself but wouldn't leave his house if the order was under $10.00 so I mean its a give and take.
> 
> GrunHub will first de-prioritize you in the system before you are deactivated. Even if you are scheduled, if there is another drive the same distance away, they get it before you. Thats how they do it. But believe me, if you signed up for 8 hours of shifts on a Friday night and pretty much rejected every offer, you would get a phone call on Monday by your specialist. I know this for a fact.


Lately they've been giving me 3-5 orders at the same time from different restaurants that are all supposed be picked up at different times going in different directions and I feel like I don't want that much confusion ..I can handle couple orders at a timefrom the same spot..... I start rejecting ...That tells me to they need drivers....The way I see it is you can't tell people they're contractors and then force orders on them. It's the biggest flaw in the GrubHub system. They really do need to make us employees. I feel like I'm fighting with the company sometimes because I really don't like their dispatch, but I make good money on them because they're busy in my area. They are becoming unpopular with the restaurants though because of all the unfilled orders. I feel like they should listen to us and give us more base pay..They will probably never do that.



The Jax said:


> I am talking about drivers with the "I am not taking order less than X" attitude and reject 10 offers or more every Friday and Saturday night. GrubHub does have some tolerance but the driver specialists have the attitude of, "You signed up so why are you here if you refuse to take all the deliveries". I ran into a guy at the gas station I used to see at restaurants all the time. He told me he got deactivated because he just sat at home and said he would schedule himself but wouldn't leave his house if the order was under $10.00 so I mean its a give and take.
> 
> GrunHub will first de-prioritize you in the system before you are deactivated. Even if you are scheduled, if there is another drive the same distance away, they get it before you. Thats how they do it. But believe me, if you signed up for 8 hours of shifts on a Friday night and pretty much rejected every offer, you would get a phone call on Monday by your specialist. I know this for a fact.


 This company runs the biggest scam on it's drivers. There really is no point in showing you the value of the order and sending them to you in "offers" if they want drivers to take every order. They just do that so they can win their classification argument in court. They really don't want you exercising those rights though. It's a blatant trick. The right lawyer and the right driver could really get a good case against this company. They have a lot to lose too... grubHub is the most controlling out of all the companies. They're happy with you when you behave like an employee ...


----------

